# Two new QJ Megaminxes on DX



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 25, 2009)

White

Black


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 25, 2009)

wow very nice
i got the PVC one from them, dose this turn better than PVC?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 25, 2009)

I saw these today didnt realise they were new. Ive ordered one, are they any good?


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 25, 2009)

I was going to order this from dealperfect tomorrow but as I have made many orders from DX in the past I will order it here instead as the service is good.


----------



## aegius1r (Aug 25, 2009)

Is this minx legal for WCA?:confused:

There's more than one logo(QJ) on those tile centers..


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 25, 2009)

aegius1r said:


> Is this minx legal for WCA?:confused:
> 
> There's more than one logo(QJ) on those tile centers..



this only applies to cube shaped puzzles > 

3l)	Cube puzzles must have at most one logo. For Rubik's Cube or bigger cube puzzles the logo must be placed on one of the centre pieces.


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 25, 2009)

Does it bother anyone that dx calls these "5x5x5 Brain Teaser Magic IQ Cube"? Is the picture wrong or is the text wrong? If I order this thinking I'm ordering a megaminx am I in for disappointment when I get a 5x5x5 cube?

And about the one at dealperfect. It shows tiles, but says it features "Standard PVC Stickers." Which is it? And is it really a QJ megaminx?

On ebay Mad Mango's offers a "RUBIKS QJ BLACK MF8 POLYGONAL MEGAMINX PUZZLE CUBE." I thought MF8 was one brand, and QJ was a different brand. Can anyone clarify this?

I would like a nice megaminx that is easy to play with and won't break, but I'm having trouble finding one for less than $15 that doesn't raise questions of some sort.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 25, 2009)

looks like it will turn very well and less than 10 bucks is a steal


----------



## Novriil (Aug 25, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> looks like it will turn very well and less than 10 bucks is a steal



Looks like it?
WOW You can tell it by only looking at it? 
Damn. I wish I could have superpowers like that 

If someone gives a review then I think about buying it.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Aug 25, 2009)

QJ Megaminx Review

Spanish language, but can resume to this: Smooth, fast out of the box and very stable. Heavier than the PVC but much better.



robertpauljr said:


> On ebay Mad Mango's offers a "RUBIKS QJ BLACK MF8 POLYGONAL MEGAMINX PUZZLE CUBE." I thought MF8 was one brand, and QJ was a different brand. Can anyone clarify this?



This is only for search purposes. Mad Mango`s have MF8 and QJ brands. I have both and i prefer the QJ.


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 25, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> QJ Megaminx Review
> 
> Spanish language, but can resume to this: Smooth, fast out of the box and very stable. Heavier than the PVC but much better.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this info. So if I decide to order from Mad Mango's I have to tell them somehow I want the QJ? :confused:

Regarding the ones at Deal Extreme:
Does it bother anyone that dx calls these "5x5x5 Brain Teaser Magic IQ Cube"? Is the picture wrong or is the text wrong? If I order this thinking I'm ordering a megaminx am I in for disappointment when I get a 5x5x5 cube?

And about the one at dealperfect. It shows tiles, but says it features "Standard PVC Stickers." Which is it? And is it really a QJ megaminx?

If I could get a QJ megaminx from dx or dp for under $10 that would be great, but each place has inconsistencies on their page.


----------



## jambob28 (Aug 25, 2009)

i bought the DX megaminx and it is pretty good. out of the box it was easy to turn and after lubrication and about a 25 solve break in, it is beastly


----------



## SlapShot (Aug 26, 2009)

They are slightly cheaper at dealperfect.


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 26, 2009)

SlapShot said:


> They are slightly cheaper at dealperfect.



At dealperfect it shows it with tiles, but the description says it features "Standard PVC Stickers." Which do they actually send? Tiles or stickers? Is it a QJ brand with tiles, or is it something else with stickers?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 26, 2009)

People, just wait for mefferts to get back in stock, they are far better than other minxes and will be back in stock before christmas.


----------



## Jai (Aug 26, 2009)

robertpauljr said:


> SlapShot said:
> 
> 
> > They are slightly cheaper at dealperfect.
> ...



Tiles. All of Dealperfect's cubes say the same thing in the description (PVC stickers, lubed, etc.) no matter what.


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 26, 2009)

Jai said:


> robertpauljr said:
> 
> 
> > SlapShot said:
> ...



Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## Alessandro (Aug 30, 2009)

jcuber how can you say that meffert minx will be in stock before christmas?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 31, 2009)

I got a QJ one from DX a few days ago and after lubing, loosening and lubing, i am still a bit disappointed. it's not great, though I hear a mefferts needs a lot of work to make it great also. i might change the springs...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 4, 2009)

So how bad would you say it is?


----------

